# Mountable Bridging Shelf



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I recently decided to build a replica of a bridging shelf I found online to use under my TV to hold the boxes ect. 
Here is the picture of the shelving unit I will replicate:









Now the dimensions of the pictured product are 44" L and 14" D. I plan on cutting the length down to 36"-40" and increasing the depth to 14.5"-15".
Now my lack of woodwork experience makes it tough for me to know what type of hard wood to use. I need a hardwood that has no knots or few imperfections, I plan on painting the piece flat black with a somewhat of a gloss. Just mimicking a common flat black shelf (not the laminated cheap ones). And as well of a lack of knowledge in wood types I am not too sure what types of joints to use and or to screw it together and cover them up with some wood putty. I have some experience with most joints but will still have to brush up on them.
Thank you everyone for your response in advance.


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Nobody lol?


----------



## Joe Shop (Sep 10, 2009)

Wekcome B West,

I would use MDF if it was me. It's available in various thicknesses. I have used it for various stools, etc.
Hope this helps and welcome to the woodworkers.

Joe Shop


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Wouldnt MDF begin to fall apart after a while? it will be mounted on the wall with upwards to 25-30 lbs on it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bwest said:


> Wouldnt MDF begin to fall apart after a while? it will be mounted on the wall with upwards to 25-30 lbs on it.


I would use either MDF or a smooth plywood, like Maple. For the joints...rabbets and dadoes, with glue. There are many threads on fabrication and joinery. 












 







.


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Thats more what i was thinking maple or a birch plywood with a hardwood trim.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome Bwest! I think what the other guys were saying about mdf or plywood was based on you painting it. The thought being, why spend the extra on hardwoods when your not going to see it through the paint. It's just a cost factor. I would suggest MDF as well, it's very strong and will hold up well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the welcoming, and advice. I understand the push for MDF or ply wood. Now my only problem with MDF is it seems like it would (in time) being to split and maybe end up getting ruined from having the thing mounted on the wall. I have done projects in a wood tech class in MDF and it seems like overtime the wood will age and kind of "fall apart" mainly where it is mounted on the wall. How would I stop this from happening? Or I may just go straight to ply wood.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Using plywood would be just a good. For mounting to the wall, the easiest way I know would be using a french cleat.


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

French Cleat, huh. I will look into them I am going to be start the project this weekend. :icon_smile:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Bwest said:


> French Cleat, huh. I will look into them I am going to be start the project this weekend. :icon_smile:


 
French cleat is the way to go on that, you can spread the load points all across the unit. Here's a video




 
You will need to add a spacer along the bottom of the unit so it hangs level and probably extend the sides back a bit to accomodate the space. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok now he mentioned making one or something like that but is it possible to buy a metal one at a hardware store? I may need to look into it more but i don't completely understand how the cleat allows my shelf to sit flush. Would part of my shelf itself have the angle cut into it to hang it, or would I mount another part to the shelf?
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Alright today I am starting this project. But I still am clueless as to what kind of finishes/paint i need to match the flat black effect. Anyone got an idea?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bwest said:


> Ok now he mentioned making one or something like that but is it possible to buy a metal one at a hardware store? I may need to look into it more but i don't completely understand how the cleat allows my shelf to sit flush. Would part of my shelf itself have the angle cut into it to hang it, or would I mount another part to the shelf?
> Thanks for the replies.


Check out this thread... posts#2, #10, #13, #16
Wall Mount Vanity in need of much advice/critiques












 







.


----------



## thomasblock (Jul 19, 2011)

*Great idea for the boxes*

Someday the electronics companies will get together and build all the functionality into the tv sets so we don't have to take up space building structures to house their boxes. Nice unit!

Tom


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Cabinetman: Thank you for the posts I will read over them.


Tom: Haha yeah i really wish that would happen. But it give me a reason to make some projects


----------



## Daniel23 (Aug 4, 2011)

How far have you gone with this project? Are you still working on it? I hope it is coming along fine.


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Geofrey said:


> How far have you gone with this project? Are you still working on it? I hope it is coming along fine.


Yesterday I went out and got the lumber, today I plan on cutting it all down to working size and maybe starting a few of the joints.


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok so today was the day i really took a chunk of the work out. I will post pictures tomorrow as i plan to have the structure completed and will take photos on the way. All in all it is going well for the equipment i have access too. I only have a portable tablesaw, chisels, and a few drills and such. So with that being said i cannot produce the joints as professional as most people. I had to use a chisel to make grooves for the tenons of the framing pieces  I almost had purchased a drill press but sears doesnt carry mortise bits.. That kind of ruined my mood today.


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

And as general as the amount of stuff done today i accomplished building the side panels which are bonding in the garage at the moment, I cut the top and bottom of the unit, and lastly i cut the tenons with a dado blade on my crap table saw for the framing pieces on the top, and sides. all thats left tomorrow is assembly and finishing the divider.


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Shelf is now fully assembled, pics on the way


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay, today after assembly i started sanding and finishing it up real nice. It will take a few days before this step is done and i can move onto staining.


----------



## jblong83 (Aug 27, 2011)

Any pictures available yet, kind of anxious to see them. And what did you figure out on how you will be mounting this thing?


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

jblong83 said:


> Any pictures available yet, kind of anxious to see them. And what did you figure out on how you will be mounting this thing?


Since i have someone interested in it i will post the current progress.


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

As you may have read before I am considered a newbie to woodworking just due to my lack of equipment, however I do not have a vast amount of skill too.. So i had to use two straps in place of a few clamps. But they still worked 









Now here is the assembled project, I will probably not be putting a back on it.



EDIT: I also sanded the sides so the table saws burn marks no longer appear. Ive still yet to fix the table saw problem.


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Picked up more sand paper, going to work on this tomorrow after work.


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I put a back on it. Pictures will be coming soon after... class :shifty:


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay as stated above I installed a back piece of plywood. Enjoy, don't forget feedback 
Shows the gap of the back and the wall once mounted.








I will make a cutout on the top shelf to stick cords in between the back board and my wall.


----------



## jblong83 (Aug 27, 2011)

Very awesome work!


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you very much, i got a good chunk of time to work on it tomorrow as well. :smile:


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

No more updates on this for a few days, vacation time!


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok well i have the first coat of stain on and have it sanded with 220 hopefully putting the last coat on tomorrow, then the french cleat and were done!
:yes:


----------

